# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Engine, Hight Resolution (EHR)

## Davo

Some videos:

Showing the current EHR with improvements:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwx1MIUDm6Y

EHR Vacuum Bed:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF7eRdFuZYQ

Heated/Chilled Bed Preview:
https://youtu.be/dkMtzPDtIQY


EHR Setup, Part 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbWgw9KY6Ic

EHR Setup, Part 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMsXzGPHjng

EHR Scaffold Intro:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1x2dvdYkTE

EHR Scaffold Instructions:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC7acwIkKmQ

EHR Accuracy Test:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwKq8_tahYA

----------

